# Ganondorf in Smash Bros Wii U / 3DS?



## AVGanondorf (Jul 1, 2013)

The Super Smash Bros. Wii U and 3DS website just uploaded a new screenshot of the game that has a Mega Man character in it:

http://nintendoeverything.com/wp-co...er_smash_bros_for_wii_u_screenshot_july_1.jpg

When I saw that characters' model, it automatically reminded me of Ganondorf's model:

http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/_...s/a/a9/Trofeo_de_Ganondorf_(Smash_1)_SSBM.png

Shoulders are bent, both arms are bent, they are both hunchback, and both have the same exact bend in their legs.

Nintendo probably used Ganondorf's model as a base for that Mega Man character.  So... will Ganondorf be in the next game?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 2, 2013)

What the hell is that yellow thing.


----------



## NDNA_ (Jul 2, 2013)

I think he will be on the next SSB, they didn't reveal all the caracters


----------



## Oriana (Jul 2, 2013)

I would think so, considering his popularity amongst the fans. However, he had the worst stats of all the Super Smash Bros fighters. Believe it or not, that is not an exaggeration: if you check his statistics, his combined stats are the worst of all the fighters. Now, don't get me wrong, I love Ganondorf to death. He's my favorite super villain _EVA_. But Nintendo is going to have to either improve his stats or remove him from the next game, and I sincerely hope they will do the former.


----------

